# a fatty, I had no idea....



## friesian_rain (May 6, 2011)

....how good these things are !  I'm addicted.....
So, for my first ever "fatty"  I used 1 lb.each of  hot italian sausage and JD sausage and stuffed it with sliced crimini mushrooms, shallots, crumbled goat cheese, fresh ground pepper, crushed red pepper flakes, thyme, and a sprinkle of truffle salt.  And wrapped in bacon.
On grill over indirect heat, using lump coal (leftover pieces of oak and mesquite) and a few chunks of hickory wood.  Cooked to an internal temp of 160.  It was delicious !
Since it was Cinco de Mayo and this really wasn't a Mexican meal, I drank a "nice" amount of Tequila just for the occasion


----------



## TimBear (May 6, 2011)

Oh my Heart   That looks so good    it just warms my soul


----------



## ChuckBBQSmoker (May 6, 2011)

looks fantastic! Nice cook!


----------



## muddave (May 6, 2011)

That  looks awsome


----------



## bbquzz (May 6, 2011)

A great lookin' pre-Mother's Day treat.


----------



## JIMMYJAM (May 6, 2011)

Wow that looks fatty fantastic, Great job!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 7, 2011)

Yeah, those things are addictive!


----------



## bbquzz (May 7, 2011)

FR if you get to the point where sausage, bacon and the stuffing are not decadent enough add one more layer of flavor....


----------



## Griff (May 7, 2011)

That was a real nice looking fatty.


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (May 7, 2011)

Those things look soooo good!!!   I don't even think I could do the bacon weave without screwing it up. LOL   Do you use toothpicks to hold it all together?


----------



## Smokey Lew (May 7, 2011)

Like the goat cheese and mushrooms in that stuffing. Did you coat the outside of the fatty with the Grand Marnier or was that for coating your inside?


----------



## friesian_rain (May 12, 2011)

bbquzz said:
			
		

> FR if you get to the point where sausage, bacon and the stuffing are not decadent enough add one more layer of flavor....




*  I probably shouldn't admit to this but, I could eat that.... at least once      We don't have a Krispy Keme donuts here, people are always flying back into Juneau with bags or boxes of them !*


@Lew, the Grand Marnier and tequila were for me    ( it was cinco de mayo, blend a little tequila, triple sec, fresh lime and add a floater shot of Grand Marnier on top, yummy )

@Buckeye, no toothpicks were used; but the tequila was impairing my motor skills just a tad bit.  If you look closely, I totally screwed up the weaving job.      but yet, it still tasted so wonderful !


----------



## TimBear (May 12, 2011)

bbquzz said:
			
		

> FR if you get to the point where sausage, bacon and the stuffing are not decadent enough add one more layer of flavor....


Nice Buzz!


----------



## Vermin999 (May 13, 2011)

That is one great looking fatty!!!!


----------



## BigAL (May 13, 2011)

Very nice look'n fatty, FR!


----------



## cookking (May 14, 2011)

I wonder why they're called "Fatty". Lol.... Yours looks great!!


----------



## hawk wild bbq co (May 14, 2011)

yeah I bet you have alot of mexicans up there to celebrate cinco de mayo dont you friesian....nice looking fatty..


----------



## Captain Slow (May 14, 2011)

My word does that look good.


----------



## friesian_rain (May 14, 2011)

Traegernator said:
			
		

> I wonder why they're called "Fatty". Lol.... Yours looks great!!





			
				hawk wild bbq co said:
			
		

> yeah I bet you have alot of mexicans up there to celebrate cinco de mayo dont you friesian....nice looking fatty..



* Well, I'm sure the caloric values on this gourmet meal were very low    

Oh, ya, lots of Mexican people here.... I wish !        Here you can order up a side gyros with your taco's and mongolian beef!     :roll:  *


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (May 20, 2011)

friesian_rain said:
			
		

> bbquzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The toughest looking part about doing a fatty is that damn bacon weave.....I'm not sure I can pull it off without it all falling apart!!  LOL...I guess I just need to try.  It must be easier than it looks. 

I saw you used 2lbs of ground meat,  but how much bacon is needed for a proper fatty weave?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 20, 2011)

Buckeye_Nut said:
			
		

> [quote="friesian_rain":1i1ivbiv]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The toughest looking part about doing a fatty is that damn bacon weave.....I'm not sure I can pull it off without it all falling apart!!  LOL...I guess I just need to try.  It must be easier than it looks. 

I saw you used 2lbs of ground meat,  but how much bacon is needed for a proper fatty weave?[/quote:1i1ivbiv]


At least a pound.


----------



## bbquzz (May 21, 2011)

Buckeye_Nut said:
			
		

> I saw you used 2lbs of ground meat,  but how much bacon is needed for a proper fatty weave?


We may have been wrong about you if you have to ask ... you may not be ready to do a fatty   Do 100 more Moinks and ABT and come back


----------



## muddave (May 21, 2011)

Just about how long does it take to cook a fatty.


----------



## friesian_rain (May 22, 2011)

Buckeye_Nut said:
			
		

> [quote="friesian_rain":10vpvdv2]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The toughest looking part about doing a fatty is that damn bacon weave.....I'm not sure I can pull it off without it all falling apart!!  LOL...I guess I just need to try.  It must be easier than it looks. 

I saw you used 2lbs of ground meat,  but how much bacon is needed for a proper fatty weave?[/quote:10vpvdv2]

I used a 12 oz package, thin sliced, was all I had.... Thick sliced bacon is the way to go!


----------

